# Wally Jay vid clip



## Cthulhu (Dec 14, 2001)

I think some time back, I mentioned a video clip I had seen online from a Wally Jay demonstration.  I found the site again, and here's the link:

http://home.earthlink.net/~scotttd/takingcharge/videos.html 

It's the 15th clip, about 3/4 of the way down the page.  A few different bandwidth options are offered, but I've only viewed the broadband option.  The clip is a little under 8 minutes.

Cthulhu
(you're welcome, Gou )


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2002)

Who were Wally Jay's influences as far as the formation of the Small Circle system? What had he studied?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 12, 2002)

Well, Jay I think primarily studied Kodenkan Danzen Ryu Jujitsu under Prof. Henry Okazaki.  I believe he's also earned fairly high dan ranking in judo.  In a couple of sources, I've read that the keys to his Small Circle Jujitsu came from his study of judo.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Well, Jay I think primarily studied Kodenkan Danzen Ryu Jujitsu under Prof. Henry Okazaki.  I believe he's also earned fairly high dan ranking in judo.  In a couple of sources, I've read that the keys to his Small Circle Jujitsu came from his study of judo.*



Judo not jujitsu? I find that interesting. I've been to a number of his seminars and I can't say that I see it.

I know that Danzan ryu is itself a relatively modern version of jujitsu. I have no experience of it however. I note that there is info. on Mr. Jay at http://www.danzan.com/HTML/PEOPLE/wally.html and a lineage on a separate page on this site.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 12, 2002)

I think the judo helped him develop the 'small circles' of Small Circle Jujitsu.  I don't think it was the techniques themselves, but the principles he pulled from the techniques.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 20, 2002)

Wally Jay has done both Judo and Jujitsu. However it was the Judo where an instructer he had gave him the concept of small-circles. And yes he did study in hawaii with Henry S. Okazaki.

At close to 80 years old and 4 heart bypasses the guy is a certifiable badass who can not only throw a hurt on you but proved it's not how much damage you can lay on a person but how LITTLE you can do to control a person.

A hero of mine I have never got to met.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

I've been to several of his seminars. He's amazing. It was interesting to me to learn that the idea came from Judo, however. What is it about Judo that wasn't in the jujitsu he was studying?


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 20, 2002)

It wasn't in the Judo per say as it was the way his instructor applies the material. So it wasn't the material but a man's application that started him on it.

I want to meet the guy so bad.


----------



## Chiduce (Aug 23, 2002)

They all were very informative. Master's Jay's demonstration was excellent. Thanks for the info.
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## redfive (Aug 26, 2002)

Ken Kawachi was Wally Jay's Judo instructor. And Wally credits Kawachi with the push,pull wrist action. I have had the privilege of training under Wally and his son Leon, many times over the years. Each time he just blew my mind with the ease at which he could apply a technique. At one camp there was a guy who was a boxer. He told Wally that there was no way that you could apply a wrist lock on a boxer.Well Wally has a very strong boxing background. He started to box the guy, jamed him up and put him in about eight locks before he took him to the ground.It took about 3 seconds. Wally was in his mid 70s at this time. I hope I'm in that shape when I get their.

                                                     Redfive


----------

